# What tape to use?



## DrjinG (Feb 1, 2011)

I just want to make shirts for friends and family, so I don't want to invest a lot of money in my screening materials. What kind of tape can I use for masking off my screens, without having to clean off a mess of tape goo after use? Would blue painters tape or Frog Tape work?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

They both will work.

Use the search feature at the top and search for this topic and you will get other opinions.

Here are a few to get you started:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t66553.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t57063.html


----------



## DrjinG (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help, veedub3!


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

DrjinG said:


> Would blue painters tape ....work?


That is what I use... By 6 rolls at a time... 2" width.


----------



## DrjinG (Feb 1, 2011)

Cheers, thutch15! I appreciate the testimonial.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah get the 2" stuff the 3" stuff is a PITA is tear off straight and its really not work the headache... once i run out of my 3" stuff im going back to 2"


eh nevermid i guess you guys are all talking about "paperish" tape instead of the "plsticish" type im using... paper tape is easy to rip at any width


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

thutch15 said:


> That is what I use... By 6 rolls at a time... 2" width.


Yup! The stuff never leaves a mess on the screen. I've tried the expensive tape sold for screenprinting, as well as cheap clear packaging tape, and none of it works as good as the blue painters tape. The painters tape isn't cheap, either, but it's reliable.


----------

